# Wedding Photography Cornwall, UK



## traceywarbey (Nov 28, 2015)

I've recently made some changes to my site. Any further suggestions welcome


----------



## AceCo55 (Nov 29, 2015)

To make it easier for others, this is her website:  Wedding Photographer Cornwall - Tracey Warbey Wedding Photography


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2015)

Some of the pictures are just terrific - certainly beyond the average, standard wedding photos.
There are some small issues about your site.  
I would move the prices to its own tab.
Let people see your work and love your stuff first.
Personally I think you are promising to deliver waaaay too much.
     Editing 300-600 images is horrendous and people don't appreaciate that.
     I would let them look at the best 200-300 of the lot and pick 100 or so to be delivered. Even at that you are overworking and undercharging

*Deliver by CD or USB  - *this is not actually correct; USB is the interface and the actual device is a thumb drive or a flash drive that plugs into a USB port. 

On the about page:

.I would delete this block 




and edit it to something like this.

_Hi. I’m Tracey, a fine art photographer living in St Austell, Cornwall, with my partner and two little girls. I am fortunate enough to be surrounded by beautiful Cornish beaches, which inspired me take up photography with an emphasis on capturing seascapes and landscapes.

Years ago, after buying and using my first professional camera, my eyes were opened. Luckily enough I realized that I was gifted with the ability to not only capture the moment, but also to add my own artistic twist,  creating something personal with far greater impact than the stunning scenery gave originally.

Eventually I became interested in creative portraiture and began displaying my work on the Internet.  
The interest in taking beautiful photos of people naturally transitioned in a passion for what turned out to be my true love: wedding photography._

_Seeing these images small on a computer screen gives no good idea of the impact of them in person.
I encourage you to call for an appointment to see these in a printed form to appreciate the beauty of someone's wonderful day._

I would leave off the when and how long and any details that fix your experience to exact points and give ways for people to compare length of experience with other photographers.
Let the beauty of your work speak for itself.


----------

